# do you wear glasses/contacts?



## xalphax (Nov 30, 2007)

i have to get some glasses because of an accident in the kitchen a while ago (got a splash of hot fat in the eyes)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so i came up with this poll.


----------



## m|kk| (Nov 30, 2007)

I wear contacts.... My rx is a -8 in one eye and -7.5 in another. I'm totally blind without them!

Sorry about your kitchen accident 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I have another reason to avoid cooking


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 30, 2007)

I wear glasses since I was four. For a while when I was around 18-25 I wore contacts.


----------



## bobrules (Nov 30, 2007)

I wear it when I can't see the blackboard. (150degrees both eyes)


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 30, 2007)

im 40-18 

i have astigmatism


----------



## Nero (Nov 30, 2007)

Nope... My vision is near perfect.

~Nero


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 30, 2007)

I use contacts most of the times but once every 2 weeks I have to get the glasses out though o.0


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 30, 2007)

I was born(?) nearsighted, so I do need glasses, but I'm not getting them until my vision isn't adequate.


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 30, 2007)

I was born with fairly good vision, but years of 2 feet from the TV fucked that up quick. Now my vision is the worst out of anyone I know. I wear glasses in the summer and spring, and contacts in the winter and fall, because my eyes are sensitive to wind, and contact help block the wind from my eyes.


----------



## Urza (Nov 30, 2007)

20-20


----------



## Icarus (Nov 30, 2007)

Been wearing contacts for like 3 years and I love them. But I guess it's about time to get the laser surgery =/


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 30, 2007)

Contacts. Don't exactly know what my vision is though.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 30, 2007)

i wish i can use contacts but my vision is too bad :-(


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 30, 2007)

Good ol thick glasses. Blind without them.


----------



## Akoji (Nov 30, 2007)

Glasses, At first it will seems weird, but now I can't be without my glasses or else I feel ugly or naked loll


----------



## notnarb (Nov 30, 2007)

I can read 90% of whats written on the board in my classes w/o my glasses :|.  That 10% is usually the homework board


----------



## rhyguy (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm supposed to wear glasses to make my left eye better, and i can see well without them, but i lose a bit of depth perception


----------



## nexus7412369 (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm blind.

Actually my vision is fine. I'm only blind when the lights are off.


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(DarkRamza @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> Glasses, At first it will seems weird, but now I can't be without my glasses or else I feel ugly or naked loll



LOL. I have big purple marks under my eyes that make me look like I haven't slept in a month and my glasses help hide them as no one notices them until I remove my glasses.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 30, 2007)

where did you get that from ?


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> where did you get that from ?



The purple marks under my eyes? I don't know. They just kind of showed up in junior high.


----------



## Deadmon (Nov 30, 2007)

I only need my glasses when I'm reading chalk boards, or playing on consoles..my vision hasn't really moved for like 5 years, so I think I'm good.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 30, 2007)

Nope, no glasses.  I have only one eye to see with though, but it's 20/20.  In my bad eye, glasses can't help it.

About my bad eye.....boom goes the car battery, splat goes my eye.  Happened in 1991.  Transplanted cornea.  No lens, no iris. All I see out of it is a huge super-blur.  I have to wear sunglasses even on cloudy days.

Red-eye filtering on cameras don't work with it.....I always look like a terminator or something when a camera uses flash.  It glows bight red.  Kinda cool actually.

One day, I'm gonna get someone to do that half-and-half deal with a terminator pic where one half is my actual face and the other is the terminator, but the red in the terminator's eye will be from MY eye. I suck at Photoshop myself, so I will have to recruit someone to do that.....some day.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 30, 2007)

Yup, need glasses here.  Maybe too much gaming...


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 30, 2007)

glasses
big fat piece of things, even when compressed



wasnt there a topic about this a whiles ago?


----------



## Jaejae (Nov 30, 2007)

20/20 here, AFAIK.
My Dad has astigmatism though.


----------



## Dirtie (Nov 30, 2007)

I got LASIK'd not too long ago, now I'm 20/20


----------



## Jax (Nov 30, 2007)

I should wear glasses...


----------



## Talaria (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(DarkRamza @ Nov 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Glasses, At first it will seems weird, but now I can't be without my glasses or else I feel ugly or naked loll
> ...



Lawl, same thing here i have like slighty more vague but purple marks under my eyes which make it seem like i haven't slept at all. Its a shame i have about 20/20 vision as i have nothing to hide them apart from sunglasses but you can't wear them on rainy days *sigh*


----------



## azotyp (Nov 30, 2007)

yes i wear glasses, without them i eaven wont read gbatemp posts from my computer


----------



## dakeyras (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> About my bad eye.....boom goes the car battery, splat goes my eye. Happened in 1991. Transplanted cornea. No lens, no iris. All I see out of it is a huge super-blur. I have to wear sunglasses even on cloudy days.



Wouldn't it be easier if you were blind at that eye?

Myself, I own glasses, I should probably use them as it would save me a lot of headaches but I'm stubborn.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 30, 2007)

I do where glasses, yes. My family has a history of eye problems, and I got lucky with mine; it's just a mild astigmatism and some very minor nearsightedness. I only need to wear them when watching TV, gaming, going on the PC, or reading. And in a few years I'm planning on getting lasek to have my vision corrected.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(dakeyras @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still have peripheral vision in my bad eye (my right eye....left as you look at me), which allows me to continue driving (I can still see the little red flashing light in the test they give you when you renew your drivers license).  Technically, I could get an artificial lens put in it to restore vision to at least 20/40 according to eye doctors, but it would have to be swapped out every few years.   Mostly though, in normal situations, the eye sort of turns off where I don't notice the blur as I look around with my good eye.  The most disconcerting thing is that the bad eye tends to drift outward like that dude on the Adam Sandler movies when I look at far away things.  That tends to freak some people out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'll tell ya one thing though, it really put a huge dent in my gaming abilities.....it's harder to watch the whole screen in games like Geometry Wars or other intense games like that.  I went from a hardcore gamer to more of an average gamer the instant I lost it.  I kinda suck at such games now in comparison to how I was pre-1991. One eye just CAN'T track the action as well as two.


----------



## Verocity (Nov 30, 2007)

Contacts for going out, glasses for relaxing at home.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Nov 30, 2007)

In my case, it's the same as for Verocity


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 30, 2007)

I use it, but I have only one eye with problems, the other is perfect.. so I can see well without glasses, but sometimes it gives me headache..


----------



## slayerspud (Nov 30, 2007)

Been using contacts for about two months now. So far i'm lovnig them, 1000x better than glasses. 

I am -3.5 and -3.5.


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 30, 2007)

I wear glasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I tried contacts, but in the test periode i had to do the contacts damaged my eyes, leaving cut traces on the eyenet so the eyedoc said it was best i don't

So, i still wear glasses (and i'm happy with it)


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(m|kk| @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> I wear contacts.... My rx is a -8 in one eye and -7.5 in another. I'm totally blind without them!
> 
> Sorry about your kitchen accident
> 
> ...








  Wow.  You really are blind.  There must be a good joke in there somewhere about Spikey, but I think I'll skip it.  I'm a -3.0 in both eyes and I thought I was bad.  

I was hell-bent on getting Lasik surgery for a while, but once they came out with Night&Day contacts, the need isn't so great.  So now I wear contacts for 30 days, glasses for 1 day.

My vision got markedly worse once I started working on computers.  Blink often people.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Nov 30, 2007)

I had a perfect view until 15, then I began playing video games. Now I'm -1.25 and -1.25, not so bad but still need to wear lenses or I can't read the text on my TV when far from it.

Lenses are great and you don't really see them if you don't know. And color lenses are fun for a special day, adds something to your desguise ^^


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 30, 2007)

I wear glasses. I'd wear contacts, but I would forget to take them out before I sleep.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 30, 2007)

yep i have glasses, i like lenses too but my eyes get iritated so thats a no go.

this is the model i have now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Edit: the glass goes dark when the sun shines on them, they turn dark grayish so then they look like sunglasses, and my eyes are protected  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  nifty!


----------



## moozxy (Nov 30, 2007)

Glasses most of the time, lenses sometimes.
These are mine


----------



## xalphax (Dec 3, 2007)

the girls in my class love the glasses, thanks to harry potter glasses are cool again.

and i love them too!


----------



## Railgun (Dec 3, 2007)

i need glasses for car driving^^


----------



## Westside (Dec 3, 2007)

[rant]I found out how useful eyes were when I applied for Army.  I first applied for Pilot, which was one of the coolest jobs having a chance to pilot some of the coolest air crafts like the Seaking, Seahawk, Griffin, Globemaster, or even the F18 if I'm lucky.  Then they sent me a letter telling me not only am I near sightested, I'm also colour blind, and my ears registers minimal frequencies.  The only two jobs that would accept me were Combat Engineer and Front line Infantry.  However, theses jobs are much more tougher and cooler.  It didn't make me anymore popular with the ladies though.  Even though I got muscles now, I'm still a nerd.[/rant]

So yeah I wear glasses...


----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> I use it, but I have only one eye with problems, the other is perfect.. so I can see well without glasses, but sometimes it gives me headache..


It used to be the same way for me, one eye with a contact, the other perfectly fine, until that other eye got shortsighted too. Now I wear contacts on both eyes, but the difference is still too big for me to wear glasses. I wish I could have both. Sometimes glasses are much more practical than contacts, sometimes it's the other way around.


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Dec 3, 2007)

I used to wear glasses all the time when I was younger.  Amazingly, my eyes got better because I wore them so much.  Now I only need them when I am sick (sore eyes are sore) or to legally drive.

Or if I am feeling classy and want to wear glasses with a nice outfit.


----------



## TGBoy (Dec 3, 2007)

Glasses. Had contacts for 6 months. Was too lazy to wash my hands before wearin them and ended up gettin eye infection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Will be doin laser soon


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> [rant]I found out how useful eyes were when I applied for Army.Â I first applied for Pilot, which was one of the coolest jobs having a chance to pilot some of the coolest air crafts like the *Seaking*, Seahawk, Griffin, Globemaster, or even the F18 if I'm lucky.Â Then they sent me a letter telling me not only am I near sightested, I'm also colour blind, and my ears registers minimal frequencies.Â The only two jobs that would accept me were Combat Engineer and Front line Infantry.Â However, theses jobs are much more tougher and cooler.Â It didn't make me anymore popular with the ladies though.Â Even though I got muscles now, I'm still a nerd.[/rant]
> 
> So yeah I wear glasses...


SEAKING FUCK YEAH


----------



## greyhound (Dec 8, 2007)

My face in the mirror
Isn't wrinkled or drawn. 
My house isn't dirty. 
he cobwebs are gone.
My garden looks lovely,
And so does my lawn.
I think I might never
Put my glasses back on.


----------



## Banger (Dec 9, 2007)

Glasses, not sure about what my vision is. I also have astigmatism.


----------



## orogastus (Dec 9, 2007)

I had about -10 on both eyes. After LASIK, 20/20 vision.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 9, 2007)

I wonder why the majority wears glasses.... too much gamin' hmm?

That's me.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Dec 9, 2007)

I wear glasses because corrosive volatile chemicals in the lab can condense underneath contacts and make the world away.


----------



## Ultima~X (Dec 9, 2007)

I wear glasses. I had contacts for a few weeks and hated them to no end. So I went back to the glasses. Why do I need glasses, well to much time in front of the computer and video games have more than likely fried my eyes. >.>


----------



## jaxxster (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm short sighted and probally should wear glasses but i only wear them when gaming lol.


----------



## SilentJi (Dec 9, 2007)

Glasses when reading.
Glasses when at home.
Glasses when going out.
Glasses when playing sports.
Heck, glasses all of the time.

...I'm lazy as hell and don't feel like going through the hassle of contacts (and yes, I've tried/hated it already). XD


----------



## xJonny (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> I was born with fairly good vision, but years of 2 feet from the TV fucked that up quick.



I guess thats similar to me I was told I had very close to 20/20 and then I screwed it all up. I only wear glasses when I need to e.g. school now so that I don't become 100% dependant on them.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 12, 2008)

i still love my glasses, but i have to get used to searching for them


----------



## EN!GMA (Feb 12, 2008)

I always wear contacts unless I'm at home or I simply don't care about the situation....

Yes, contacts are bothersome, but their helpful to have when you have things to see and people to do


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 13, 2008)

i have 20-15. thats better than 20-20 (doesn't make any sense to me).


----------



## herbanassault (Feb 13, 2008)

Nope, neither. I'm one of two people on either side of my family that doesn't. I'm thankful every day.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Feb 13, 2008)

I wear glasses but my rx or whatever is only +1 and +0.75, so its only really for when i sit at the back of the class.


----------



## iffy525 (Feb 13, 2008)

I know a guy who desn't need glasses yet his mom wears glasses, his dad wears glasses, his sister wears glasses, his brother wears glasses, and probably his other relatives wear glasses.  I guess he was lucky.

On topic: I wear contacts.  I think I look weird with glasses.


----------



## tjas (Feb 13, 2008)

Ha! everyone that has glasses are NERDS!... ow wait my girlfriend has glasses! And shes no nerd! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Statement: Busted


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 13, 2008)

My eyesight's ridiculously good, don't know the numbers but my party trick is reading tiny print posters from the opposite side of the room. Very useful for cafe menu boards


----------



## hanman (Feb 13, 2008)

i'm very nearly blind without my contacts.  seriously, i can't see past my nose.


----------



## myuusmeow (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes. My whole family wears glasses:
Dad: legally blind without them, wears bifocals
Mom: doesn't always need them but actually does
Sister: useless without them (or with them...)
Me: Only about a foot and a half in front of me is clear.


----------



## jargus (Feb 21, 2008)

Glasses for about 5 years. Nearsighted.


----------



## beedog19 (Feb 21, 2008)

What a bunch of nerds! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh wait, I wear them too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I don't wear them as much as I should! That makes me cool right?


----------



## chadtheyakuza (Feb 21, 2008)

Wear contacts to work, going out kicking it. Wear glasses at home. I don't feel either are really bothersome. With contacts its nice cause when its sunny you can double up the lens and wear sunglasses.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But contacts mos def first choice.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Feb 22, 2008)

I have decent eye sight. It's not perfect, but it's enough to not make me wear glasses or contacts.


----------

